# Wingfoot



## TMartin (Jun 18, 2007)

Well I'm going to give Wingfoot a try tonight. I hear there are so pose to be some pretty big carp in there. I have gone twice at Wingfoot this season and haven't caught any.


----------



## TMartin (Jun 18, 2007)

I did go to WingFoot last night and I did get one. I dont have a scale but I woud say it was close to 20 lbs. 







I was trying something new. I bought some artificial corn and a dip to dip it in. I also had some flavored corn, which is what I normally use. I had more bites on the artificial com and dip than the flavored corn. Well I didnt have any bites on the flavored corn. So it was a good night.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

That's a nice fish. Were you just fishing with artificial/corn, or was it in conjunction with another bait (method/packbait)?

I have done very well with small hooks and a single piece of artificial sweetcorn, but this is always fished with a method feeder. I've used both the flavored and unflavored varieties from Enterprise, but I haven't noticed a difference in catch rates.


----------



## TMartin (Jun 18, 2007)

yes I was useing method/packbait. Iuse Buckeye Blend most of the time but i also make my own. THis is the first time I used the artificial corn.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Fish the dog park area. Chuck out some ground bait (corn) and use a Pinnapple boilie on a hair. I also dip in Pinnapple flavoring.

I couldn't keep them off the hook.


----------

